# Excavating,construction pic's...let's see em'



## Dirtboy953B (Aug 24, 2008)

Here we go


----------



## Dirtboy953B (Aug 24, 2008)

Digging a basement


----------



## Dirtboy953B (Aug 24, 2008)

Same basement


----------



## Dirtboy953B (Aug 24, 2008)

here are some randoms


----------



## Dirtboy953B (Aug 24, 2008)

and some more


----------



## Dirtboy953B (Aug 24, 2008)

A two home,double unit or duplex basement


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Cool pics Dirtboy. Is the crawler your main piece of equipment?


----------



## Dirtboy953B (Aug 24, 2008)

SuperdutyShane;877711 said:


> Cool pics Dirtboy. Is the crawler your main piece of equipment?


That one is not I just seem to always take pic's when i'm on that one....lol Most of the time it's a Cat 953B that has been turned up just a smidge.The one in the pic's is a Cat 963B,it's alot slower..must be way I'm taking pic's...lol


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Looks good, bet its kinda difficult to do all that work with that machine though isn't it?


----------



## Dirtboy953B (Aug 24, 2008)

KL&M Snow Div.;877715 said:


> Looks good, bet its kinda difficult to do all that work with that machine though isn't it?


It' like second nature when you do it day and day out,sitting in a machine 10-12 hours a day helps too,some say it's easier to use a track-hoe,it might be for them but for me it's crawler loader/hi-lift,sometime's I will use a track-hoe when a situation call's for one.around here every one use's crawler loader/hi-lifts


----------



## Dirtboy953B (Aug 24, 2008)

KL&M Snow Div.;877715 said:


> Looks good, bet its kinda difficult to do all that work with that machine though isn't it?


It's like second nature when you do it day in and day out,sitting in a machine 10-12 hour's a day helps too,some say it's easier to use a track-hoe but for me it's a crawler loader/hi-lift.I do use a track-hoe when a situation calls for one,every one around here use's a crawler loader/hi-lift...


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

this wasnt me it was my buddy wes when he had a bad day in the Lime Rock mine that we worked at in ocala florida a cavern open up beneath him sorry the quality wasnt great it was an old cell phone camera needless to say he had to take a piss test and had to go home change his britches lol

EDIT: By the way that is a hitachi 450C LC


----------



## Xforce 1 (Dec 29, 2008)

Here's some of my pumps and the excavator starting my building pad. I own 6 concrete boom pumps and this economy really stinks!!!! I need snow!:crying:


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Nice equipment guys and the jobs look great to


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Around hear I have never sean a crawler loader. It seams to work good for you. But around hear everybody uses excavators.


----------



## JoeCool (Oct 29, 2009)

Nice work dirtboy! The company I worked for did everything with crawler loaders as well. All parking lot work so maybe a bit more logical, but some smaller jobs would have been easier with an excavator but they just used the 931 Cat. Much respect to operators who do good work, as it always made the grader work I did next that much easier.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 7, 2007)

Very clean basements, Dirtboy. Nice work. Around here crawler loaders are pretty rare, mostly excavators, wheel loaders and plain dozers working together. Everyone you talk to says the undercarriage costs of running a crawler loader are pretty high with all the turning, spinning, etc. Like anything else, I suppose it's all in the operator.


----------



## TremblaySNOW (Oct 7, 2009)

*nice work*

Here's mine


----------



## JoeCool (Oct 29, 2009)

So how about I kinda combine this with the Calendar girl thread? Just a country girl I know.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Mainly excavators and dozers around here. Some shots mucking out the end of a pipe that broke into a retention pond. We rented the haul truck from another company to help with the clean up of a new developement site.


----------



## campkd6 (Dec 7, 2007)

Here are couple of shots from a underground water storage tank install. Hit 9 feet of rock and total hole depth was 22 feet deep


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Those underground water tanks can be tough... We dug one a few years ago; electrical services around the entire hole, well pipe installed already on one side, sides caving in, rocky ground, extra deep, masons needed something changed after it was all cleared and stoned. That's what makes excavating fun.


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

Took a while to load with that loader but it eventually got the job done lol


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Dirtboy953B;877713 said:


> That one is not I just seem to always take pic's when i'm on that one....lol Most of the time it's a Cat 953B that has been turned up just a smidge.The one in the pic's is a Cat 963B,it's alot slower..must be way I'm taking pic's...lol


Oh do you only use crawlers?


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

I wish I had taken some pics, me and my dad and his friend just finished putting in a pool in our backyard... Ill get some pics of when we put the cement pad around it in the spring


----------



## x.system (Aug 3, 2009)

Dirtboy953B;877702 said:


> here are some randoms


Whats the hole for?


----------



## rebelplow (Jan 30, 2008)

x.system;878002 said:


> Whats the hole for?


It looks like a hole used to bury trees / brush or a small building.


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

rebelplow;878057 said:


> It looks like a hole used to bury trees / brush or a small building.


I imagine that concrete pad and brush to the right of it magically disappeared shortly after.

Blowerman. Where's your laborers hard hat?


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Bajak;878075 said:


> Blowerman. Where's your laborers hard hat?


Ugh, it was the saftey vest I thought you'd catch... Use to be alot of the guys didn't wear them, now I try to implement vest and hard hat rules.


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

Here's a link to some random Excavation pictures from this year and couple end of last summer..

http://www.flickr.com/photos/sheaddon/sets/72157622886995648/

If I get bored I'll resize and post some pictures here instead of a link.


----------



## campkd6 (Dec 7, 2007)

We did two tanks this year both had functioning wells and water towers at them. One had the tower 20 offset and up hill of the hole.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

How do you like the zero tailswing campkd? For tight areas, gotta love them.
Using our 521 to push up a compost pile.


----------



## 3311 (Oct 10, 2007)

blowerman;878204 said:


> How do you like the zero tailswing campkd? For tight areas, gotta love them.
> Using our 521 to push up a compost pile.


Would love to have one of those.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

One more, little muddy in the hole...Where is the snow?


----------



## x.system (Aug 3, 2009)

rebelplow;878057 said:


> It looks like a hole used to bury trees / brush or a small building.


Yea I figured, then the next guy that goes to dig a basement or drianfield gets to deal with the mess, been there a few times.


----------



## Dirtboy953B (Aug 24, 2008)

x.system;878002 said:


> Whats the hole for?


That was on a old hog farm,the farmer got out of them years ago,and well I'll let you guess


----------



## Dirtboy953B (Aug 24, 2008)

SuperdutyShane;877985 said:


> Oh do you only use crawlers?


for the most part yes,alot of the basement's that I do require the dirt to be carried farther away than the area for the ramps so a crawler is fast 95% of the time


----------



## Dirtboy953B (Aug 24, 2008)

JoeCool;877812 said:


> Nice work dirtboy! The company I worked for did everything with crawler loaders as well. All parking lot work so maybe a bit more logical, but some smaller jobs would have been easier with an excavator but they just used the 931 Cat. Much respect to operators who do good work, as it always made the grader work I did next that much easier.


Thank you:waving:


----------



## Dirtboy953B (Aug 24, 2008)

heavyiron;877821 said:


> Very clean basements, Dirtboy. Nice work. Around here crawler loaders are pretty rare, mostly excavators, wheel loaders and plain dozers working together. Everyone you talk to says the undercarriage costs of running a crawler loader are pretty high with all the turning, spinning, etc. Like anything else, I suppose it's all in the operator.


Thank you,I get about 4000-4500 hour's on a undercarriage with single bar grousers,and right at 4000 with double bar,the double bar's make cleaner basement floor,buy it's nice to have some "bite". On most of our basement's our contract say's have have to get the basement floor within a 1/2" of level


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

Few more of our smaller machines.
First couple just ripping up some grass at our own house. (having fun more then anything)
Last ones are a backfill job, one of the first jobs way back when first got the 463

More to come...


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

Here is a parking lot we were working on yesterday. It was just 7 loads of screened gravel and a few hours for the Deere. It kept me sane for one more day till the snow flies.

Keep up the pics Dirtboy.


----------



## TremblaySNOW (Oct 7, 2009)

Don't mess with a guy with a backhoe:laughing:


----------



## Mister Plow (Jan 21, 2009)

HAAA!! That's hilarious!!

Was that done for fun, or did that guy truly deserve that treatment?


----------



## campkd6 (Dec 7, 2007)

I don't get to run equipment very often as I am a truck driver except to load them on the lowboy. Sometimes I get to load myself or play on a remote job site. The zero swing was fun to load trying to get the breaker under the machine to get height down. Grossed out at 96000 lbs.


----------



## woodhe (Nov 1, 2009)

*Suzuki job site truck*

Picture of a Suzuki Super Stalker on a job site (pipe line)in N. IL and transmission line in WI. http://woodysminitrucks.com


----------



## 7.3 Plower (Jan 19, 2009)

Don't have too many good pictures of dad's iron but here's a rental T320 with a FECON forestry mulcher. We bought a piece of property on a road that was built for a mall that was never built so there is a nice 30 or so foot road but it hadn't had the roadsides mowed in probably 25 years so there's big trees and brush. Or there were.

Sometimes DEstruction is more fun than CONstruction.



















Finished product.


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

heres my everyday.....


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

and more...


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

and one more round...


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

oh man i gotta thank u i miss that view from a dozer and hoe brings back ol memories i wish the construction market would start getting better so i can be back in the seat i miss those days


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

here you go fisher guy....to take you back...


----------



## santaclause (Jan 11, 2008)

JoeCool;877836 said:


> So how about I kinda combine this with the Calendar girl thread? Just a country girl I know.


bx 24 right? my buddie has one nice little machine


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

here's one for the crane guys out there!! :waving:


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

and here's the rest of it!


----------



## muskoka sandman (Nov 9, 2008)

Here's a couple of mine


----------



## Tumas (Oct 19, 2009)

A few from work this summer past...


----------



## Dirtboy953B (Aug 24, 2008)

Tumas;881651 said:


> A few from work this summer past...


What's with the old dump truck bed in the ground? Also why is there a license plate on that track-hoe?


----------



## mike6256 (Dec 15, 2007)

Here's a few..


----------



## accipiter12 (Jan 24, 2003)

02powerstroke -

How's the 580C holding up? One of my favorite models Case had (and the D). Looks like it's in good condition.

Some of mine. Not much.


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

dirt digger;881443 said:


> here you go fisher guy....to take you back...


 thats what im talking about


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

last place i worked at was a rock mine out of central florida and i was an equipment floater i bounced around alot here are some pics sorry none from the cab didnt have a a camera at the time it was involved in an incident which involved a bullet and it not working any more lol pics were thanx to my buddy steve (haul truck driver)

1. me running the power screener in the 844J ( i miss that loader)

2. me in komatsu 400 loading out rock to go to the crusher lake behind haul truck is 65ft deep and being dug out with a Lima 2400B dragline

3. the fleet of brand new volvo a40d's we just got that week 14 in total

4. an interesting view of me in a 1050J (size of a d8) we have 2 the one not pictured was one of the prototypes they sold us (piece of shat) constant electrical problems


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

and before all that i built roads and subdivisions in florida running mainly d5's and 650H model deere's, 1970's era Cat 623B model pans-Scraper's, 1 model 672ch model deere grader for a long while with the occasional 330 or 345 track hoe thrown in


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

and before all that i built roads and subdivisions in florida running mainly d5's and 650H model deere's, 1970's era Cat 623B model pans-Scraper's, 1 model 672ch model deere grader for a long while with the occasional 330 or 345 track hoe thrown in


----------



## Danhoe (Oct 15, 2007)

Here is one of my machines http://i474.photobucket.com/albums/rr110/diggindanhoe/Pelham Carwash/68.jpg


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Danhoe;882588 said:


> Here is one of my machines http://i474.photobucket.com/albums/rr110/diggindanhoe/Pelham Carwash/68.jpg


I have never sean anybody put their bucket on that way. What is the reason for doing that?


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

Danhoe;882588 said:


> Here is one of my machines http://i474.photobucket.com/albums/rr110/diggindanhoe/Pelham Carwash/68.jpg


hey man u may not know this but ur bucket is on backwards:laughing:


----------



## powerstroker11 (Jun 30, 2009)

Danhoe;882588 said:


> Here is one of my machines http://i474.photobucket.com/albums/rr110/diggindanhoe/Pelham Carwash/68.jpg


i dont get y u got ur bucket on like a front shovel. Didn't look like a quarry to me! :laughing:


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Sometimes you reverse the bucket to dig flush against a wall or to clear under a pipe. Not often, but we do it every now and then.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Some of you guys need to get out more.


----------



## Dirtboy953B (Aug 24, 2008)

blowerman;882637 said:


> Sometimes you reverse the bucket to dig flush against a wall or to clear under a pipe. Not often, but we do it every now and then.


We do that every now and then,it's like going from back-hoe control's to track-hoe control's all over again...lol


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

blowerman;882637 said:


> Sometimes you reverse the bucket to dig flush against a wall or to clear under a pipe. Not often, but we do it every now and then.


see thats what i thought it makes sense for digging under pipe i just never seen it before


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

cretebaby;882656 said:


> Some of you guys need to get out more.


Lol, agreed.

If Im correct, some excavators have hydraulic rotating buckets... I could be seriously wrong.


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

Really popular over in the UK

http://www.indexatornorthamerica.com/


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

SuperdutyShane;883123 said:


> Lol, agreed.
> 
> If Im correct, some excavators have hydraulic rotating buckets... I could be seriously wrong.


 Really popular over in the UK

http://www.indexatornorthamerica.com/


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

SuperdutyShane;883123 said:


> Lol, agreed.
> 
> If Im correct, some excavators have hydraulic rotating buckets... I could be seriously wrong.


yes they do they turn regular track hoes in to gradealls pretty much


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Dirtboy953B;881668 said:


> What's with the old dump truck bed in the ground? Also why is there a license plate on that track-hoe?


Maybe it was an extra plate laying around and someone put it on there?

Some family friends have the front plate off one of their cars on the cat house/climbing thing in their living room lol.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

fisher guy;883132 said:


> yes they do they turn regular track hoes in to gradealls pretty much


Why do you call it a track hoe? Lol. I prefer to call it an excavator, but hey thats just me and my opinion..


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

SuperdutyShane;883138 said:


> Why do you call it a track hoe? Lol. I prefer to call it an excavator, but hey thats just me and my opinion.. [/QU
> different parts of the country call it different things but an excavator is its offical name i call it track hoe because for one thats how i was raised to call it 2 if i called it an excavator people would look at me funny and 3 the company im with now has both track-hoe and rubber tire backhoe so its just easier to call the rubber tire backhoe - backhoe and the excavator track hoe hope this helps
> 
> edit- an easier explanation would be its a Tracked back hoe instead of a rubber tire backhoe


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

fisher guy;883158 said:


> SuperdutyShane;883138 said:
> 
> 
> > Why do you call it a track hoe? Lol. I prefer to call it an excavator, but hey thats just me and my opinion.. [/QU
> ...


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

SuperdutyShane;883164 said:


> fisher guy;883158 said:
> 
> 
> > I see. It doesnt seem simpler to call it an excavator and the rubber tire backhoe just a backhoe? I dont know why Im giving you such a hard time about this :laughing: 2 am... Nothing better to do I guess
> ...


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

Bajak;883128 said:


> Really popular over in the UK
> 
> http://www.indexatornorthamerica.com/


They are at the Construction when it comes to town.


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

I wonder how much they go for
I priced a picbucket a couple of years ago for a 420 backhoe. they wanted $44 000 with all the goodies But they are pretty cool.

http://www.powertechci.com/


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

Bajak;883252 said:


> I wonder how much they go for
> I priced a picbucket a couple of years ago for a 420 backhoe. they wanted $44 000 with all the goodies But they are pretty cool.
> 
> http://www.powertechci.com/


I saw videos of that bucket, at first I thought thats just stupid looking and a crazy idea. Then I took a second look and thought thats a good idea.


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

Bruce'sEx;883287 said:


> I saw videos of that bucket, at first I thought thats just stupid looking and a crazy idea. Then I took a second look and thought thats a good idea.


They were using them on the hill down from Clapison corners headed into Hamilton. They said it cut their processing time in half as well as freeing up one machine to just feed the crusher. In my opinion the price tag is twice what I could pay unless I found a good size job to pay for it. I thought it would be great for frost in the winter. There's too much snow here insulating the ground so I haven't even needed a ripper yet alone a hammer. Not a whole lot of rock here either. Could never justify it for a post pounder or packer.


----------



## accipiter12 (Jan 24, 2003)

The buckets on the Deere's I use can go on backwards. I've never had a need for it but it's done often around here.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Bajak;883252 said:


> I wonder how much they go for
> I priced a picbucket a couple of years ago for a 420 backhoe. they wanted $44 000 with all the goodies But they are pretty cool.
> 
> http://www.powertechci.com/


That looks like a good idea IMO.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

2 summers ago...


----------



## JoeCool (Oct 29, 2009)

The only picture I think I have of one of my trucks on a jobsite is the tandem. It was on a golf course job that a customer I had specialized in. He used me well.


----------



## snowman4 (Nov 25, 2007)

creativedesigns;884304 said:


> 2 summers ago...


Did you do the lock in Westboro(sp) for the City?


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

snowman4;884338 said:


> Did you do the lock in Westboro(sp) for the City?


Nah, this was at Hogsback & Meadowlands.


----------



## snowman4 (Nov 25, 2007)

Cool. Do you use Pomerleau a lot? You've upgraded to Glen Wright? What's next Dave then Tomlinson?


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

snowman4;884387 said:


> Cool. Do you use Pomerleau a lot? You've upgraded to Glen Wright? What's next Dave then Tomlinson?


Theres a new guy in town called Souliere Excavation D'Aylmer, hes got better rates & runs Case hoes to say the least...


----------



## snowman4 (Nov 25, 2007)

:laughing:

Glad to hear.

Actually there is a guy using 2 Case hoes on my street driving a white crew cab short box. I almost **** my pants. Then I realised it was GMC.


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

Some of my pics.

Alot more of them on Lawnsite.

J.


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

A few more pics.

J.


----------



## Danhoe (Oct 15, 2007)

We were tieing into a existing pipe and the blue clay was stiff, and I could get under the pipe to cut down on the hand shoveling. Danhoe


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

i have 2 threads on lawnsite...

this one is an older one....

http://www.lawnsite.com/showthread.php?t=217766

this one is my most recent one...

http://www.lawnsite.com/showthread.php?t=297699


----------



## GLSS22 (Dec 31, 2007)

Great thread! Great looking pics everyone. Still dream of working for an excavation company. Good luck to you all! keep the pics coming!


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I realy hope this guy didn't get killed.


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

operator as he was sliding down like a he was on skis


----------



## Snowplow71 (Feb 12, 2008)

at :47 it sounds like a yell... Scary. Hope he's OK.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Boy what a rocket scientist. The guy with the camera wasn't even wearing shoes.


----------



## theonlybull (Oct 17, 2004)

those cabs are built pretty tuff, and the boom was up enough to protect him on the top side..... hope he had his belt on though....


----------

